# German Warmblood Mare Eventing



## si.klaunig (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

This is my first post so please be kind  
I'm currently looking for an eventing horse for middle-high levels and I've found a couple but my favorite so far is this German Warmblood mare. She's 9 and has done eventing in the lower levels. 
I would love for someone to critique her overall, especially her jumping technique. 
Also I noticed in one of her pictures that she sometimes slightly crosses her front two legs when jumping. I was wondering how this could affect her further on, how serious it is and if it is not too difficult to correct?

Thank You!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Obviously we cannot tell anything at all about conformation from these pictures, as the horse must be squared up, in good lighting. 
Her overall jumping technique is good, with a nice bascule and I would not be overly worried about her crossing her front legs, as long as she has them uncrossed by the time she lands. The real test will be if she is able to maintain the same jumping style under a rider Some horses can loose jump fantastically, however under a rider their jumping style is less than impressive. However most of the time this is down to the rider hindering the horse over the fence. She looks promising for eventing, and seems to enjoy jumping, and attacks the fence, which is exactly what you want. I would like to see her flatwork, as for the higher levels horses need to have a bit of wow in terms of movement, in order to get noticed. 
Good luck with her, if you buy her, she has potential.


----------



## si.klaunig (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you CandyCanes! Your reply was very helpful! As for the conformation shot I still have to get that of the owner  Thanks for bringing up the information about loose jumping and under rider, because I hadn't actually thought of that  I'm going to go see if I can get a picture of her jumping under a rider. I have videos of her flatwork on my phone that her owner sent me and she has nice movement, and I'm not quite sure how to post videos on here


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The WB's are starting to appear on the eventing circuits - but they are being 'purpose bred' as on the whole they simply aren't as scopey as the TB's and lack the ability to think for themselves to get out of trouble.
That horse looks to have a big long jump in her - but if you want to progress up through the levels I would be very put off by that front leg crossing action she has.
Does she move straight when trotted up on a flat hard surface?


----------



## si.klaunig (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Jaydee for the information . I'm working on getting the video sorted for the flatwork, I haven't gone to see her yet as I'm currently out of the country but plan on doing so, soon. I will ask the owner about how often the leg crossing occurs when I meet with her. I haven't mentioned the leg crossing yet and in the videos of her jumping under saddle she doesn't seem to cross them..but I agree with you that I should look further into that. The mare is 1/4 TB from her mother's side which is a pus, however the TB vs WB issue isn't of the greatest concern for me tbh 

edit: I have actually taken a closer look at the third picture and now I'm actually not quite sure if she is crossing her legs? Could it just be the angle? Or maybe it might just be me being biased ;D


----------



## si.klaunig (Apr 10, 2015)

Edit:I was just looking over the photograph again, and I realised that could it be possible she's not actually crossing her legs? Could it just be a bad angle? Or it might just be me being biased ;D


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It could be the angle of the photograph - its possible that she drops one leg slightly below the other - in a horse loose jumping not such a big problem and one that could be fixed simply by work and conditioning


----------



## si.klaunig (Apr 10, 2015)

*Under rider (jumping)*

So I've finally figured out how to post another picture of the mare jumping under rider. Here it goes:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Can't really see her legs at all on that one but she does have a very scopey jump so worth going to try her so you can see first hand what those legs are doing


----------



## si.klaunig (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks jaydee for the feedback  The owner sent me a couple of videos of her jumping and I took a screenshot of one of the jumps to post it on here as I don't think you can post videos, but I may be mistaken . Apologies for the blurryness of the picture  
I do really like the mare and I do like her jump so hopefully I will be able to go try her and see how it goes


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can post Youtube videos - or from sites that we don't class as social media or forums - Facebook is the main 'No No'


----------



## si.klaunig (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you @jaydee! Once again you've come to my rescue  
Here's a link to a short clip of the mare doing some flatwork (this would need a little work  ) and at the end there are a couple of jumps. 

IMG_6348.MOV - 3.1 MB


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My computer security won't let me view the video - a pop up for a Flash Player Pro download comes up that it doesn't like


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

jaydee said:


> That horse looks to have a big long jump in her - but if you want to progress up through the levels I would be very put off by that front leg crossing action she has.


I wouldn't count out a horse just because they cross their front legs. While not common, some horses do jump that way. Named best show jumping horse at WEG, Beezie Madden's Cortes C is famous for it.

http://goo.gl/VCeGKN


I also could not view the video.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd be more worried in the cross country phase than I would in a show jumping class - and if it moves on the flat in some odd way that could make dressage difficult for it


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Beezie Madden's horse Cortes C crosses his legs as he jumps. Just thought I'd mention it. I don't know much about jumping form but its possible its not always a setback for a horse to cross their legs


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

lostastirrup said:


> Beezie Madden's horse Cortes C crosses his legs as he jumps. Just thought I'd mention it. I don't know much about jumping form but its possible its not always a setback for a horse to cross their legs


Are my posts invisible? :? 

I agree with you.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

> Are my posts invisible


Sorry. I was skimming and my eyes don't track well besides, so I must have missed your post.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would say that with the jump she is showing in the pictures she would be more suited for show jumping rather than eventing.

Horses that jump so big over cross country fences are far more likely to run into trouble!


----------

